# All-Euroleague team



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

*Sarunas Jasikevicus, Maccabi* : pts 15.9,rbs 1.6, ast 4.7, 
*Marcus Brown, CSKA* : pts 18.7,rbs 2.2, ast 1.3.
*Dejan Bodiroga, Barcelona* : pts 14.8,rbs 4.4, ast 2.3.
*Mirsad Turkcan, CSKA* : pts 9.9, rbs 10.4, ast 1.0.
*Arvydas Sabonis, Zalgiris * : pts 16.6, rbs 10.7, ast 2.3.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Anthony Parker deserved to be there since he is the best player in Europe(IMO)


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I rooted for Jasikevicius to get MVP, but that ****head Gershon put him on bench for too long in Finals. Well, the score was secure, so he could let his less loved player to stay on bench, even if hes the best player on the team. No disrespect to Parker, but Jasikevicius was the one who gave the spark in the finals. He started the run wtih two crazy triples and had scored first 8 of 11 points. Also in semifinal it was Jasikevicius, who saved the game with making all his FTs in crunch time, when it needed most. And where was Parker in game vs Zalgiris, where Jasikevicius scored 37 points and with some help of Sharp carried his team to Final Four. Maccabi minus Jasikevicius and you get a normal team, but not a winner team. Maybe Parker shined in FF, but the team's MVP is Jasikevicius for sure.

And about All-Euroleague team. I would change both forwards positions. Bodiroga and Turkcan  IMHO it has to be Parker and Nocioni.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Parker should be on the team... my team would be:
Saras/Brown/Parker/Vujcic/Sabonis
Vujcic is more a PF than Nocioni...


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Maccabi minus Jasikevicius and you get a normal team, but not a winner team. Maybe Parker shined in FF, but the team's MVP is Jasikevicius for sure.
> 
> And about All-Euroleague team. I would change both forwards positions. Bodiroga and Turkcan  IMHO it has to be Parker and Nocioni.


Maccabi, minus Saras, is a team with more responsibility. Saras' doesnt give this team anything more than Vujcic, Parker, Sharp...

come on, get real... he is a really good player but people might think he's at least Michael Jordan.

Maccabi minus Saras is a really good team, believe me. he wasnt there in so many games this season and they won even without him.

Maccabi minus Saras is a normal team? Macacbi minus Saras is just the same team, if they dont have Saras they'll have Lakovic, Rakocevic, Edney, Greer, or any other good player in the market.

Saras is good, its always a minus to lose a good player, but if they'll lose him they'll bring another good player.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Milos</b>!
> 
> Maccabi minus Saras is a normal team? Macacbi minus Saras is just the same team, if they dont have Saras they'll have Lakovic, Rakocevic, Edney, Greer, or any other good player in the market.
> 
> Saras is good, its always a minus to lose a good player, but if they'll lose him they'll bring another good player.


I dont have much time now, but I will answer tomorrow, probably, in Clippers board. I go short now. Without Saras Maccabi is a still great team, but not a winner one. I suppose you arent taking into a notice that he won everything in these last two years. I doubt Bodiroga ever done so. Yes, Lakovic, Greer and others are good players, but they dont have such winner heart which is in Jasikevicus body...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont have much time now, but I will answer tomorrow, probably, in Clippers board. I go short now. Without Saras Maccabi is a still great team, but not a winner one. I suppose you arent taking into a notice that he won everything in these last two years. I doubt Bodiroga ever done so. Yes, Lakovic, Greer and others are good players, but they dont have such winner heart which is in Jasikevicus body...


Though I love Saras and I miss him a lot (he should have stayed in Barcelona :upset: :upset: :upset: ), he's won it all but he wasn't the main option in any of the things he's won, except maybe the Eurobasket...
In Barcelona he had Bodiroga, ****a and Navarro. In the King's Cup the MVP was Bodiroga, in the Final Four Barça's best player was ****a and Saras disappeared (Nacho Rodriguez had to play a lot), and only in the ACB Finals against Pamesa he was the best player when Bodiroga was tired and heavily guarded by Kammerichs, also those finals were special because Saras was very close to sign with Pamesa.
In Eurobasket he was Lithuania's best player along with Macijauskas. He and Gasol were the best players. I have nothing bad to say about his tournament.
And in Maccabi this year, again he has Anthony Parker and Nikola Vujcic.

He's a winner, but I think he's more a Sam Cassell (with Olajuwon and now with Garnett) than a Jordan, which isn't bad because still he's the best PG in Europe right now.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Milos</b>!
> 
> Maccabi minus Saras is a normal team? Macacbi minus Saras is just the same team, if they dont have Saras they'll have Lakovic, Rakocevic, Edney, Greer, or any other good player in the market.


lol at you........Jasikevicius is way better than Lakovic, Rakocevic, Edney and Greer.....And no Maccabi would not be as good with Lakovic, Edney or Greer......


----------

